# What your favorite brush? Help!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If your pup still has a long puppy coat you'll need a good pin brush..........I have both a small Chris Christiansen brush, and a more economical Bass brush. On the longer than 1 inch poodle coat you need to get down to the skin to prevent matting. If you don't have one already I would recommend you get a copy of "Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference' by Shirlee Kalstone. It is an older book but is considered the 'bible' of poodle grooming.

A good metal comb with 'longer' teeth or a 'poodle comb' is also something to have on hand to 'check' your brushing for mats'...........


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a Bass pin brush, a Chris Christensen slicker and a poodle comb. Asta doesn't like any of them -LOL


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I have the Chris Christiansen coral big g slicker for my spoo. Might be too big for a mini or toy but it works great! It is extremely pricy though. I would recommend it if you are going to keep your dog in a show clip or an especially long trim. For the neck hair, topknot and ears I have a Madan pin brush - the dark green one. I also have a #1 all systems poodle comb but I'm sure any metal comb with wide spaces between the teeth will work.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a pro groomer and have a show poodle. The Chris Christensen Coral slicker brush is the best brush ever. I have the smaller of the 2 sizes. On pet grooms I use it for the whole dog. For my show dog I use it for the body, then a madan pin brush for the topknot/neck/ears.
A metal comb is also key.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

I love the density and length of pins on the coral as I am most worried about getting all the way to the skin. Seems like Chris Christensen is everyone’s #1! I have never owned a pin brush but I will now, haha. I have plenty of metal combs with different set teeth I was just wondering if there is any difference in quality brands. Thanks y’all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If your pup still has a long puppy coat you'll need a good pin brush..........I have both a small Chris Christiansen brush, and a more economical Bass brush. On the longer than 1 inch poodle coat you need to get down to the skin to prevent matting. If you don't have one already I would recommend you get a copy of "Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference' by Shirlee Kalstone. It is an older book but is considered the 'bible' of poodle grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> A good metal comb with 'longer' teeth or a 'poodle comb' is also something to have on hand to 'check' your brushing for mats'...........




Thank you for the recommendations! Unfortunately I have been mentoring under pet groomers that want nothing to do with creative grooming and show cuts, lol. They are the shave down with a ten and call it a day crowd. This book is exactly what I am looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The Chris Christensen Slicker brush is the only brush that makes Lucky look fabulous. For practical purposes, I use a regular steel comb to make sure he has no tangles. I also need a dematter every once in a while. 

Again the best purchase I've ever made was probably the CC Slicker Big K. It also helps that this is Lucky's favorite brush. 

I also have the CC pin brush, CC t brush, and tiny CC slicker for the face. I don't feel any of these are particularly better than the cheaper brushes on the market but I've yet to find a slicker brush as good as the one from CC. I would recommend the coral one instead of the black one that I have because they are the same cost and the coral slicker has more pins.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm getting a minipoo in May and now I'm confused. I have a pin brush but nothing special and several combs, so I think I'm good with combs but I want to get the best I can for my little one. What size Chris Christensen slicker should I get for a minipoo and what size Madan pin brush? Nothing is too good for this little one! )


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

My favorite tool for brushing, is probably the CC butter comb. I couldn't live without it and use it 2-3x daily to line brush my coat-changing pup. If I had to pick just one item out of my stash, it'd be that. 

I also have a few brushes, but not in love with any of them and could really do without them altogether... though the slicker does help me to straighten the shorter hair on my girl.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a small Safari slicker with tipped pins that I really like because the pins won't scratch the skin. I have a medium Chris Christensen pin brush and a small Mason-Pearson type Chris Christensen brush that I really, really like. It's called an "Andreas" brush on the Chris Christensen web site. I have several Greyhound combs.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Charleeann67:) said:


> I'm good with combs but I want to get the best I can for my little one. What size Chris Christensen slicker should I get for a minipoo and what size Madan pin brush? Nothing is too good for this little one! )



I think the medium coral CC slicker would work wonderfully. I follow a shih tzu owner who uses the tiny CC slicker I use for Lucky's face. I think that one is too small for a mini and you would go through them pretty fast because the quality isn't as good as the coral CC slicker.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

I ended up with the CC pin and the Big K, I must say I guffawed at the price but the Big K is one of the best slickers EVER! I do not have a high velocity at home and I swear she looks freshly blown out after a run through with this slicker! It’s very large for her now (8 weeks old) but will be the perfect size. I think I’ll be recommending these to my clients too [emoji5]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

Forgot to add that the pins on he Big K are not RAZOR SHARP like on a lot of slickers, which usually makes me wary about recommending to clients. I have had groom dogs come in w little scratches down their backs and bellies!! (And I ALWAYS explain and show the proper brushing technique and make them “brush” their bare skin with a slicker.) OUCH! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Aberdeen00 said:


> Forgot to add that the pins on he Big K are not RAZOR SHARP like on a lot of slickers, which usually makes me wary about recommending to clients. I have had groom dogs come in w little scratches down their backs and bellies!! (And I ALWAYS explain and show the proper brushing technique and make them “brush” their bare skin with a slicker.) OUCH!


I like my little Safari slicker that has "tipped" pins that don't scratch the skin. Best slicker I've ever had.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I used a Chris Christensen butter comb and slicker brush. Sometimes I use the pin brush also.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Couldn't do without my Chris Christensen wood pin brush for drying along with my super soft Madan pin brush for later in the drying cycle and general use, and my Chris Christensen Mark something (it's temporarily lost somewhere here) slicker. And metal comb. Hoping to allow myself to order the Utsumi comb this year; I know about "the thread", but also strongly believe the half moon shape is super well suited to my hand and movement style.


----------



## Lagniappe (Dec 27, 2017)

I used a pin brush from the drug store when both of my standards were puppies. It worked perfectly fine. Once their coats started to change, I moved to a slicker brush. Not sure the brand or where I got it but it didn't help much.

One of my dogs has a coat that constantly mats. I did a bunch of research and decided to splurge on the ActiVet duo. It completely changed everything. I had no idea a brush could make de-matting so easy and my dog actually likes being brushed now.


----------



## Tami (Feb 19, 2014)

I use a roller pin comb and I love it! The pins in the comb turn and the tangles come out with minimal pulling.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love this brush which was recommended by Javelin's breeders who are also excellent groomers.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VPCII...t=&hvlocphy=9004509&hvtargid=pla-307099277982


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> I love this brush which was recommended by Javelin's breeders who are also excellent groomers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VPCII...t=&hvlocphy=9004509&hvtargid=pla-307099277982


Can I use it for a show coat or only shorter clips?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had Standard Poodles for over twenty years, and have amassed a multitude of brushes, and combs. My favorite slicker is the CC Coral, but my older dog prefers the Activet. It has a flexible base. My dogs are rarely matted; they just need a brush through, especially since their coats are short right now. So it is not like the Coral is pulling on his coat. I just happened to notice that he flinches slightly away from the Coral, and stands still for the Activet. Might be something to consider if you dog seems to hate being brushed, or has sensitive skin. I saw the CC has two new rake combs they just released... alas, my quest for the perfect comb will have to wait for my pocket book to get a bit more plump.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

I bought slicker and pin brushes by Hertzko. The slicker is self-cleaning, which i like, but my pup hates it. She doesn't mind the pin brush or the comb, which i think is an Andis. I wonder if i even need to use a slicker on puppy hair? But if so, i've looked around for a softer one--can't find the Safari with tipped pins that was mentioned here. I'm being very careful and not going all the way to the skin with it, but it still bothers her, if anyone has suggestions...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BabetteH said:


> Can I use it for a show coat or only shorter clips?



Babette that brush was recommended to me by Javelin's breeders who are also excellent show groomers. I have used it on longer coats on my dogs with no issues.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I love this brush which was recommended by Javelin's breeders who are also excellent groomers.




I agree- I have the this brush and it’s great. I also have the CC pin brush, which is a little softer than the #1AllSystems. 

For a slicker, I have the CC Baby K black, which is amazing. Really gets deep into his coat. 

The CC Butter comb I use the most.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

I ordered the black (medium soft) Madan pin brush. I'm planning to buy a slicker brush at the dog show this weekend.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

This is a great comb that I frequently use. The pins rotate and also have sprint-action. It’s a great comb for the price. Use it all the time.


----------

